# (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. - No screens found



## ctrabajos75 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a PIII , the X run with defaultDepth 8 but no with defaultDepth 16 or 24. I probed a live CD based in freeBSD and soport defaultDepth 16 but no with my version installed on hard disk. I copy xorg.conf of Cd but fail in FreeBsd on my hard disk.
I create a new xorg.conf with xorgconfg. I adjunt xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log files 
thanks for your help.


----------



## darcsis (Mar 16, 2009)

It seems it is an Intel display card. Why don't try xf86-video-intel in the ports?


----------



## ctrabajos75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks darcis for your help, but i intent with i810 driver and don't work. If I change driver vesa for i810 and run  Xconf -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf show a black screen (I see the mouse pointer but all black). If I run gdm fail server X.
In Xorg.0.log file show error: Active ring not flushed


----------



## ctrabajos75 (Mar 29, 2009)

*[Solved]  (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. - No screens fo*

Solved. Then version 7.1 DVD had damaged files in the installation. I don't known if I burned bad DVD or ISO fail
I download FreeBSD 6.4 DVD and run Ok.
I run gdm an run ok.


----------

